# wait thats. not a German Shepherd.....or is it!?!?! (beautiful animal inside!)



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok from what I've read merels UESD to exist in the breed as well as brindle. I seen thsi gorgeous dog on facebook and googeled merel GSD and found this http://www.sheprescue.org/Huck von Haren.html is he pure or is he a mix? Either way this dog is a hunk!!!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

That's wild!  I've seen some very interesting coat patterns (like the panda shepherds) but never anything like that. He looks full shepherd too. It's hard for me to see him as a mix, but that coat....


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I know! Hes beautiful! ! He looks pure to me too! ♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## swestypants (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness i want him!!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

could be mix with mudi or something??, the leg shape and color reminds me of the mudi


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I will take both of those dogs! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's a mix. That dog was in a rescue, I think in California last year. There is no such thing as a merled GSD.

There is such a thing as a harlequin beauceron









However the dog in the OP doesn't look like his ears were clipped and beauceron's ears are floppy unless clipped like a dobe's.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

:wild: Wow! Whatever he is, I'd take him in a heartbeat, he's gorgeous!!

That being said... The conformation, especially in the hindquarters, says mix, not purebred, and less so but still there, in the forehand. I'd love to see more photos of him, if you found it on facebook, does he belong to someone you know?

Another thought just hit me... my last occupation before I retired was as a Photoshop expert for a printing company. I have done photo editing for the 12 years I worked there that was at the level that could have produced such an image... It's certainly not impossible. If I had access to the original image I could probably tell whether it's real or Photoshop. I would rather like to think it's the real thing, though! 

Susan


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It's a mix. No question about it. Way too upright and the face says mature male and yet the body is extremely skinny with almost no chest.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is a mix....I saw it posted last year as a rescue as well....also way bigger than a GSD

Lee


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Maybe he's got Koolie in there?


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

My first thought when I saw the pic was GSD/Australian cattle dog mix. He certainly is a looker.


----------



## woogyboogy (Dec 25, 2013)

He is mesmerizing.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There are a lot of other herding breeds that come in that color that could contribute to the mix (Beauceron, Koolie, BC, Aussie....)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> It is a mix....I saw it posted last year as a rescue as well....also way bigger than a GSD
> 
> Lee


Wasn't it suspected to have some Great Dane due to his size? I can't believe he's still available for adoption!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think so....blue merle Danes not uncommon.....I doubt he is still available, probably the original info still floating around on FB 

Lee


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

He was posted to a german shepherd page on facebook and a argument got started over him. Some people swore up and down he was a panda!?!?! And others saying it was a natural occouring color that popped up every so often and of course others said hes a mix of some kind. But everyone did agree that he was one heck of a nice looking dog!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ChristenHolden said:


> He was posted to a german shepherd page on facebook and a argument got started over him. Some people swore up and down he was a panda!?!?!


No. LOL Not even close to a Panda




ChristenHolden said:


> And others saying it was a natural occouring color that popped up every so often


No. LOL Never



> and of course others said hes a mix of some kind. But everyone did agree that he was one heck of a nice looking dog!


And yes.


----------

